# Euathlus sp "Red" care?



## SpiderFreek (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey guys
I saw an absolutely gorgeous Euathlus red in my local pet shop today!! She was beautiful!
I'm definately gunna get her
Only, I can not find a single care sheet on the internet lol
Anyone got one and would like to show your set ups? Temps? Himidity? Adult Size?

Thanks alot! :2thumb:
-Matt


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

SpiderFreek said:


> Hey guys
> I saw an absolutely gorgeous Euathlus red in my local pet shop today!! She was beautiful!
> I'm definately gunna get her
> Only, I can not find a single care sheet on the internet lol
> ...


They are a small species and adults only get to about 4". They take eons to grow :lol2:

Keep them nice and dry, don't spray, just give them a small water bowl. They don't like much moisture. A standard terrestrial setup like you would do for a chile rose is fine - dry subby, hide, water bowl. Room temperature is fine as long it doesn't get freezing in winter.


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

very nice docile dwarf sp, i keep my A/F at room temp and on the dry side , with just a water bowl for humidity , :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Glad someone knew! I have 5 of these that are still slings at the mo, i'm hoping they get to a nice size before i draw my pension


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Glad someone knew! I have 5 of these that are still slings at the mo, i'm hoping they get to a nice size before i draw my pension


you too huh :lol2:
I'm probably nearer pensionable age than you, I'll leave mine to you in my will. They might have reached an inch legspan by then.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> you too huh :lol2:
> I'm probably nearer pensionable age than you, I'll leave mine to you in my will. They might have reached an inch legspan by then.


Lol i just want to be able to buy normal sized crickets!!!!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I chop a mealworm into 3 and they get a piece each.


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

an old pic of my female when she last moulted, ( bout 1 1/2 years since)


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> I chop a mealworm into 3 and they get a piece each.


same stuff crikets just crush the mealworms head and then chop them:gasp: lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Don't ask me why but i've never chopped up any of there food! I think i might start doing that though! 

Any tips on how to keep mealworms alive?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I just leave the mealworms in the bran they come in and top it up with porridge oats. I keep them in the fridge, and get them out for a day once a week or so, so they can warm up and eat. Then I bung them back in the fridge. They seem to live forever and don't turn into beetles.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I put mine in porage oats too, but they seem very sluggish


----------



## aussiesk8 (Apr 28, 2009)

My slings are quite quick, are yours the same? 

Ive just been pre-killing pinheads for mine as it will just run away from them otherwise lol

Andy


----------

